

Meet the Man Building Elon Musk's 760MPH Hyperloop: Interview with Dirk Ahlborn - bhauer
http://reason.com/reasontv/2015/04/07/the-man-whos-building-760mph-hyperloop

======
dougpetro
Whats incredible about this is that they are taking such a futuristic and
ambitious project and not scaling it back or making it more realistic. They
keep pushing the boundaries on what they can accomplish with it. I hope
they'll be able to achieve everything they set out to do.

